

Ask HN: GitHub Enterprise or Atlassian Stash? - esja

Has anyone tried both of these products in a large Enterprise environment? If so, any thoughts on which was better in your situation, and the main reasons why?<p>It seems like GitHub had a huge early product advantage, but haven&#x27;t been as successful as they should have been.
======
sheraz
It seems that stash is a good fit if you are also going to buy into Jira,
Bamboo, and the other suite of products.

I'm working with a company that is using bitbucket, jira, and confluence at
the moment. Once you get through the learning curve it works really well.

